# Annoyed.



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Some people put the curb chain in different places. 

I used to buy bits with chains permenantly put on them. Those chains have ALWAYS been on the ring next to the bar.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I can see where they could be confused. The Imus has that extra "training" ring at the mouthpiece. I love those bits by the way. I have several of them. 
It would be sort of useless attached to the lower rings though.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

There is no real right or wrong when it comes to these type of things. Different bits along with different horses you will put the curb chain in different places depending on how much leverage you need.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Really? Do you suggest I move it to the top hole then or the ring next to the bar? Arthur's already trained....


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I was considering an Imus.. How do you like it?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I tend to leave them on the area next to the bars. However there are times I move them up. Again just depends. Like my stallion Te. I use a full leather curb strap as he dose not need a chain and I put it next to the bars so it has little torque to it. I also keep it very loose.

Now on my one mare since I use a Mylar Cathedral port but I put the curb chain higher. It is not b/c she needs it it is b/c I want to have to move my hand as little as possible and this works well FOR HER. Other horses it varies.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sunny06 said:


> I was considering an Imus.. How do you like it?


I like mine. She was having some problems with quality of her products for awhile and the bits had a tendency to start to weaken at the copper roller. I have one thats like that. It just gives a little more than it should and is creating a pinch point ever so slightly. I think since she has gone to National bridle she has gotten a handle on the quality problems. 
I transitioned Saro from the center direct reining ring last spring and she was doing really well with it. Vida goes nicely in it as well.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> I was considering an Imus.. How do you like it?


I like it a lot. I have the Imus Comfort Gait bit, and it does well on gaited horses


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> I tend to leave them on the area next to the bars. However there are times I move them up. Again just depends. Like my stallion Te. I use a full leather curb strap as he dose not need a chain and I put it next to the bars so it has little torque to it. I also keep it very loose.
> 
> Now on my one mare since I use a Mylar Cathedral port but I put the curb chain higher. It is not b/c she needs it it is b/c I want to have to move my hand as little as possible and this works well FOR HER. Other horses it varies.


I have a curb chain, not a curb strap. I moved it up before I rode today, just to see if that was really better, and it really did help a lot. I've been teaching him to back up for Trail Class, and he seemed less confused when I moved it up.

I'm concerned about how loose it should be though....You should be able to fit your 4 fingers in it, right? Or your whole hand?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Depends on the horse really equiniphlie. Do *you* feel it needs to be more tight or looser?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think the rule of thumb for a curb strap or chain is that it should make contact at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

We typically do 2 fingers. However again it varies. Te with is strap is more like 3-4 fingers but he HATES it when it is tight. He dose better with it loose where my mares are more the type who do not care and I keep theirs a bit tighter. Fool around with it and see how it works.


----------

